# احدث اجهزة الليزر المنزليه لازالة الشعر بنظام تبريد للمناطق الحساسه بتقنية اي بي ال ف



## الرمال (9 يوليو 2011)

شركة الرمال لبيع اجهزة ومستحضرات التجميل واجهزة الليزر فرنسا
موقع متخصص ببيع المنتجات الفاخرة والنادرة من مستحضرات التجميل والكريمات واجهزة الليزر
منتجات شركة الرمال
احدث اجهزة الليزر المنزليه لازالة الشعر بنظام تبريد للمناطق الحساسه
------------
جهاز كريستال المنزلي لتقشير الوجه بواسطة الاملاح الخاصه وهي تعمل على ازالة الرؤس السوداء وازالة القشره الميته في الوجه والجسم
------------
اجهزة تاتو مؤقت مع الوان التاتو صناعه المانيه- ويمكنك عمل التاتو في البيت لسهولة استخدامها - وتوجد الوان تجلس شهرين او الوان تجلس اسبوعين مع مثبت الوان 
------------
كيراتين بلو اوت برازيلي.وجميع انواع الكيراتين ,ميك اب من ماركات عالميه واصليه السائل والبودره
,جهاز رش الميك اب,ايربروش مي اب
------------
جهاز تكبير الثدي بفعاليه بواسطة الموجات وبواسطة الضغط او -الشفط -
------------
اجهزة ليزر للتنحيف المنزلي, وهي تعمل على حرق وتذويب الدهون تحت الجلد بكل سهوله
ومن خلال 6 جلسات مركزه على المناطق التي تودين ازالتها
------------
ابر وحبوب وكريمات تبييض سويسريه اصليه تعطي نتائج من اول كورس مصرح بها من قبل الصحه
------------
لانجري اوربي من الدرجه الاولى صناعه فرنسيه وموديلات حديثه من ازياء لافور الفرنسيه
------------
ابر بوتكس ,اصليه من شركة- اليركان- البريطانيه
------------
ابر تكبير الشفايف, اصليه من شركة -اليركان- البريطانيه
------------
ابر تكبير المؤخره, اصليه من شركة -كيو مايد -السويديه
------------
اجهزة تكبير الثدي وشده ,صناعه المانيه
------------
اعشاب طبيه وعلاجات مختلفه اوربيه مضمونه وغذاء الملكه الاصلي
------------
كريمات لعلاج البواسير من دون اجراء عمليه
------------
حبوب تنحيف المانيه وفرنسيه فعاله
------------
مشط الليزر , لانبات الشعر وتقوية بويصلات الشعر صناعه امريكيه
-----------------------------------------------------------------
تجهيز لمشاغل ومراكز التجميل باحدث اجهزة الليزر لازالة الشعر,والتنحيف ,
اجهزة اي بي ال, لازالة الشعر 
واجهزة مساج متطوره -مقاعد حلاقه,مرايا,مغاسل شعر,ديكورات مشاغل فرنسيه
------------
احجار بركانيه للمساج وهي حديثه في العالم العربي 
-----------
تجهيز العيادات الطبيه والمختبريه باحدث الاجهزه الاوربيه الاصليه والمكفوله
-----------
تجهيز المستشفيات وعيادات التجميل كافه بكافة المستلزمات الطبيه 
---------------------------
اقامة دورات تعلم استخدام اجهزة الليزر لازالة الشعر والتنحيف وكل استخدامات هذه الاجهزه
وعلى يد خبراء من فرنسا والسويد وللمزيد من المعلومات تفضلو بزيارة موقعنا
------------------------------------------------------------
فروعنا في اكثر من بلد عربي واوربي
والتوصيل لجميع دول العالم بكل سهوله وبدون تعقيدات وكذالك التوصيل للبيت
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
هاتف الشركه فرنسا
0033661087632
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
هاتف مقرنا في العراق
009647504545582
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
للمزيد من المنتجات والاتصال باقرب وكيل يرجى زيارة موقعنا
اضغط لدخول الموقع
​*​*​*www.alrmal.net*​


----------



## الرمال (24 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: احدث اجهزة الليزر المنزليه لازالة الشعر بنظام تبريد للمناطق الحساسه بتقنية اي بي *

ابر تكبير الشفايف, اصليه من شركة -اليركان- البريطانيه​


----------



## جنان الخلد (25 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: احدث اجهزة الليزر المنزليه لازالة الشعر بنظام تبريد للمناطق الحساسه بتقنية اي بي *

بالتووفيق لكم ان شاءالله ...


----------



## الرمال (26 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: احدث اجهزة الليزر المنزليه لازالة الشعر بنظام تبريد للمناطق الحساسه بتقنية اي بي *

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (27 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: احدث اجهزة الليزر المنزليه لازالة الشعر بنظام تبريد للمناطق الحساسه بتقنية اي بي *

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (28 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: احدث اجهزة الليزر المنزليه لازالة الشعر بنظام تبريد للمناطق الحساسه بتقنية اي بي *

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: احدث اجهزة الليزر المنزليه لازالة الشعر بنظام تبريد للمناطق الحساسه بتقنية اي بي *

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: احدث اجهزة الليزر المنزليه لازالة الشعر بنظام تبريد للمناطق الحساسه بتقنية اي بي *

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: احدث اجهزة الليزر المنزليه لازالة الشعر بنظام تبريد للمناطق الحساسه بتقنية اي بي *

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: احدث اجهزة الليزر المنزليه لازالة الشعر بنظام تبريد للمناطق الحساسه بتقنية اي بي *

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: احدث اجهزة الليزر المنزليه لازالة الشعر بنظام تبريد للمناطق الحساسه بتقنية اي بي *

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## الرمال (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: احدث اجهزة الليزر المنزليه لازالة الشعر بنظام تبريد للمناطق الحساسه بتقنية اي بي*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: احدث اجهزة الليزر المنزليه لازالة الشعر بنظام تبريد للمناطق الحساسه بتقنية اي بي*

شركة الرمال لبيع اجهزة ومستحضرات التجميل واجهزة الليزر فرنسا


----------



## الرمال (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: احدث اجهزة الليزر المنزليه لازالة الشعر بنظام تبريد للمناطق الحساسه بتقنية اي بي *

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## الرمال (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: احدث اجهزة الليزر المنزليه لازالة الشعر بنظام تبريد للمناطق الحساسه بتقنية اي بي *

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (3 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: احدث اجهزة الليزر المنزليه لازالة الشعر بنظام تبريد للمناطق الحساسه بتقنية اي بي *

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: احدث اجهزة الليزر المنزليه لازالة الشعر بنظام تبريد للمناطق الحساسه بتقنية اي بي *

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: احدث اجهزة الليزر المنزليه لازالة الشعر بنظام تبريد للمناطق الحساسه بتقنية اي بي *

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## الرمال (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: احدث اجهزة الليزر المنزليه لازالة الشعر بنظام تبريد للمناطق الحساسه بتقنية اي بي *

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: احدث اجهزة الليزر المنزليه لازالة الشعر بنظام تبريد للمناطق الحساسه بتقنية اي بي *

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: احدث اجهزة الليزر المنزليه لازالة الشعر بنظام تبريد للمناطق الحساسه بتقنية اي بي*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## الرمال (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: احدث اجهزة الليزر المنزليه لازالة الشعر بنظام تبريد للمناطق الحساسه بتقنية اي بي *

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## الرمال (3 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: احدث اجهزة الليزر المنزليه لازالة الشعر بنظام تبريد للمناطق الحساسه بتقنية اي بي *

ألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بهذا الخبر


----------



## الرمال (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: احدث اجهزة الليزر المنزليه لازالة الشعر بنظام تبريد للمناطق الحساسه بتقنية اي بي *

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: احدث اجهزة الليزر المنزليه لازالة الشعر بنظام تبريد للمناطق الحساسه بتقنية اي بي *

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: احدث اجهزة الليزر المنزليه لازالة الشعر بنظام تبريد للمناطق الحساسه بتقنية اي بي *

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: احدث اجهزة الليزر المنزليه لازالة الشعر بنظام تبريد للمناطق الحساسه بتقنية اي بي *

حبوب تنحيف المانيه مصنعه من الاعشاب فقط وفعاله​


----------



## الرمال (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: احدث اجهزة الليزر المنزليه لازالة الشعر بنظام تبريد للمناطق الحساسه بتقنية اي بي*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## الرمال (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: احدث اجهزة الليزر المنزليه لازالة الشعر بنظام تبريد للمناطق الحساسه بتقنية اي بي *

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: احدث اجهزة الليزر المنزليه لازالة الشعر بنظام تبريد للمناطق الحساسه بتقنية اي بي *

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: احدث اجهزة الليزر المنزليه لازالة الشعر بنظام تبريد للمناطق الحساسه بتقنية اي بي *

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------



## الرمال (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: احدث اجهزة الليزر المنزليه لازالة الشعر بنظام تبريد للمناطق الحساسه بتقنية اي بي *

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## الرمال (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: احدث اجهزة الليزر المنزليه لازالة الشعر بنظام تبريد للمناطق الحساسه بتقنية اي بي *

تاتو مؤقت *ليزر منزلي لازالة الشعر*ابر تبييض*كيراتين*لانجري*تقشير بشره*كولاجين فرنسي


----------

